# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  با این شرایط اقتصادنظری روزانه بروجرد یا ازادبروجرد بدون!! کنکور؟!

## شاداب شریعتی

سلام
دوستان من معدلم 19/15 ه ....سال دومم بود که کنکوردادم ولی واقعا یکسالواستراحت بودم وهیچی نخوندم چون اصلا برنامم کنکور95بود ولی پشیمون شدم....حالا انتخاب رشته کردم هم برای سراسری هم ازاد....ترازمم 6500شده بود.....خانوادم نمیذارن شهردیگه برم به همین خاطرهم توانتخاب رشته ازادهم درسراسری اولویت های اولمو بروجرد زدم شهرخودم....حالا راهنمایی که من ازتون میخوام...سراسری بروجرد فقط رشته شیمی محض واقتصاد داره...من هردورومیارم ب اقتصادم علاقه دارم ....منتهی پدرم چون خودش کارش دانشگاهه ازاده میگه بیا پیش خودم ....علوم ازمایشگاهی ممکنه قبول نشم دراونصورت مجبورم رشته هایی مثل حقوق بودن کنکور وحسابداری واینا....برم....ولی با اینکه برای کنکور زحمت نکشیدم ونخوندم زورم میبره ازادبرم....شمابودین چکارمیکردین؟؟؟
ببخشیدخیلی طولانی شد....

----------


## amir.h

> سلام
> دوستان من معدلم 19/15 ه ....سال دومم بود که کنکوردادم ولی واقعا یکسالواستراحت بودم وهیچی نخوندم چون اصلا برنامم کنکور95بود ولی پشیمون شدم....حالا انتخاب رشته کردم هم برای سراسری هم ازاد....ترازمم 6500شده بود.....خانوادم نمیذارن شهردیگه برم به همین خاطرهم توانتخاب رشته ازادهم درسراسری اولویت های اولمو بروجرد زدم شهرخودم....حالا راهنمایی که من ازتون میخوام...سراسری بروجرد فقط رشته شیمی محض واقتصاد داره...من هردورومیارم ب اقتصادم علاقه دارم ....منتهی پدرم چون خودش کارش دانشگاهه ازاده میگه بیا پیش خودم ....علوم ازمایشگاهی ممکنه قبول نشم دراونصورت مجبورم رشته هایی مثل حقوق بودن کنکور وحسابداری واینا....برم....ولی با اینکه برای کنکور زحمت نکشیدم ونخوندم زورم میبره ازادبرم....شمابودین چکارمیکردین؟؟؟
> ببخشیدخیلی طولانی شد....


به نظر من چون پدرتون اجازه نمیده شهر دیگه برین بهتره همین امسال انتخاب رشته کنید
چون اگه سال آیتده رشته ی خوبی قبول شید نمیذاره برید و به شدت ناامید میشید
دوما به نظر من محض بروجرد رو بزنین ولی بازم علاقه مطرحه(ضمنا بدونین که هردو آینده درخشانی ندارن)
سوما پدرتون با خرم آباد هم مخالفن!
آخه تا خرم آباد راهی نیست رفت و آمد راحته

----------


## last shot

بمون برای 95

----------


## Karegar

اگه من بودم هرجورشده میموندم وبایه رتبه خوب خونواده موراضی میکردم ک رشته موردعلاقموبخونم...توهرشهری ک شده...
بااین حال شرایط هرکسی بابقیه فرق میکنه...

----------


## artim

> سلام
> دوستان من معدلم 19/15 ه ....سال دومم بود که کنکوردادم ولی واقعا یکسالواستراحت بودم وهیچی نخوندم چون اصلا برنامم کنکور95بود ولی پشیمون شدم....حالا انتخاب رشته کردم هم برای سراسری هم ازاد....ترازمم 6500شده بود.....خانوادم نمیذارن شهردیگه برم به همین خاطرهم توانتخاب رشته ازادهم درسراسری اولویت های اولمو بروجرد زدم شهرخودم....حالا راهنمایی که من ازتون میخوام...سراسری بروجرد فقط رشته شیمی محض واقتصاد داره...من هردورومیارم ب اقتصادم علاقه دارم ....منتهی پدرم چون خودش کارش دانشگاهه ازاده میگه بیا پیش خودم ....علوم ازمایشگاهی ممکنه قبول نشم دراونصورت مجبورم رشته هایی مثل حقوق بودن کنکور وحسابداری واینا....برم....ولی با اینکه برای کنکور زحمت نکشیدم ونخوندم زورم میبره ازادبرم....شمابودین چکارمیکردین؟؟؟
> ببخشیدخیلی طولانی شد....


فقط طبق علاقت پیش برو هر رشته ای که هست موفق میشی در غیر اینصورت یا بی اهمیت میشه رشته ای که بدون علاقه داری میخونی یا مجبور تغییر رشته بدی یا انصراف راهت طولانی تر میشه

----------


## شاداب شریعتی

مشاورم میگه علوم ازمایشگاهی ازاد به احتمال 80%قبول میشم....منتها علاقه ندارم بهش زیاد... :Yahoo (101):

----------


## eli94

من بودم پیراپزشکی میرفتم حتی اگه شده آزاد

----------


## شاداب شریعتی

> من بودم پیراپزشکی میرفتم حتی اگه شده آزاد


حتی اگه علاقه نداشته باشی؟! :Yahoo (101):

----------


## artim

> حتی اگه علاقه نداشته باشی؟!


نه اشتباهه
علوم از باید به کارت علاقه داشته باشی با خون و ادرار و.... سرکار داری میتونی؟

----------


## شاداب شریعتی

> نه اشتباهه
> علوم از باید به کارت علاقه داشته باشی با خون و ادرار و.... سرکار داری میتونی؟


حالا اون خون وادرار به کنار.....درساشو رفتم نگاه کردم علاقه ندارم.....اقتصاد رو دوس دارم ولی از وقتی دیدم همه میگن جالب نیس جالب نیس اینده نداره ی مقدار دودل شدم که علوم از ازاد برم....

----------


## artim

> حالا اون خون وادرار به کنار.....درساشو رفتم نگاه کردم علاقه ندارم.....اقتصاد رو دوس دارم ولی از وقتی دیدم همه میگن جالب نیس جالب نیس اینده نداره ی مقدار دودل شدم که علوم از ازاد برم....


شما تا تحصیلات تکملی اقتصاد بر کی میگه بده؟ ته اش استاد دانشگاهی یا هیت علمی شدن
من بودم علاقه رو انتخاب میکردم

----------


## stephanie

به نظر من حسابداری هم خوبه ، بازار کارش نسبتا بهتر از اقتصاد هست و درساش هم تا  یه حدودی تشابه داره.

----------


## شاداب شریعتی

> به نظر من حسابداری هم خوبه ، بازار کارش نسبتا بهتر از اقتصاد هست و درساش هم تا  یه حدودی تشابه داره.


ممنونم از راهنمایی ولی همونطور که گفتم من فقط شهرخودم میتونم درس بخونم اجازه ندارم شهردیگه برم.......اینجام سراسری حسابداری نداره.....اتفاقا حسابداری سراسری اصفهان ورازی کرمانشاهم زدم ولی.....نمیذارن....

----------


## stephanie

> ممنونم از راهنمایی ولی همونطور که گفتم من فقط شهرخودم میتونم درس بخونم اجازه ندارم شهردیگه برم.......اینجام سراسری حسابداری نداره.....اتفاقا حسابداری سراسری اصفهان ورازی کرمانشاهم زدم ولی.....نمیذارن....


مگه نگفتین حسابداری بدون کنکور می تونین بزنین ؟

----------


## شاداب شریعتی

> مگه نگفتین خسابداری بدون کنکور می تونین بزنین ؟


چرا ازاد بروجرد داره بدون کنکورم هست....ولی دوس ندارم  با این معدل ازادبرم اونم بدون کنکور.....

----------


## شاداب شریعتی

الان برای ازاد فقط با ازمون هاروزدم .....پدرم اصرارداره حقوق وحسابداری بدون کنکورم بزنم ولی شک دارم هنوز....حق من این نیس واقعا....

----------


## stephanie

ببین بیا واقع بین باشیم ، هدفت از درس خوندن چیه ؟   آیا شما می خواید بعد از تموم شدن درستون مشغول کار بشید یا صرفا یه مدرک دانشگاهی می خواهید ؟،

خیلی از خانم ها  ، بخصوص تو شهرستان های کوچیک و یا با شرایط خانوادگی خاص هدف اصلیشون از تحصیل   اشتغال نیست ( بر خلاف 99 درصد آقایون ) 

اگه هدفت اشتغاله من می گم خوندن حسابداری آزاد ( حتی بدون کنکور ) بهتر از اقتصاد سراسریه  در غیر اینصورت همون اقتصاد سراسری رو بخون

----------


## کتی ملیح

> ببین بیا واقع بین باشیم ، هدفت از درس خوندن چیه ؟   آیا شما می خواید بعد از تموم شدن درستون مشغول کار بشید یا صرفا یه مدرک دانشگاهی می خواهید ؟،
> 
> خیلی از خانم ها  ، بخصوص تو شهرستان های کوچیک و یا با شرایط خانوادگی خاص هدف اصلیشون از تحصیل   اشتغال نیست ( بر خلاف 99 درصد آقایون ) 
> 
> اگه هدفت اشتغاله من می گم خوندن حسابداری آزاد ( حتی بدون کنکور ) بهتر از اقتصاد سراسریه  در غیر اینصورت همون اقتصاد سراسری رو بخون


 @شاداب شریعتی

بله شاداب جان،منم کاملا با این حرف استفانی موافقم. شما اگر درجه ی اول کار برات مهم باشه بعدش علاقه، بنظرم حسابداری بعدش علوم از تو اولویت کاری قرار دارن.که از نظر شخص خودم، حسابداری رو ترجیح میدم چون رشته ایه که همه جوره براش کار هست.از پشت میز نشینِ رده بالاش گرفته تا پایین.
بعدش خالا اگر انقدر مهم بود برات و علاقمند به اقتصاد هم هستی، بعد از کار گرفتنت،چندسال دیگه که از این همهمه ی کنکور آزاد شدی، اقتصاد رو هم بخون.چه اشکالی داره که آدم دوتا مدرک داشته باشه!اصن شاید تا اون موقع از اقتصاد بدت اومد،دیگه بهش فکر نکردی.

----------


## شاداب شریعتی

> ببین بیا واقع بین باشیم ، هدفت از درس خوندن چیه ؟   آیا شما می خواید بعد از تموم شدن درستون مشغول کار بشید یا صرفا یه مدرک دانشگاهی می خواهید ؟،
> 
> خیلی از خانم ها  ، بخصوص تو شهرستان های کوچیک و یا با شرایط خانوادگی خاص هدف اصلیشون از تحصیل   اشتغال نیست ( بر خلاف 99 درصد آقایون ) 
> 
> اگه هدفت اشتغاله من می گم خوندن حسابداری آزاد ( حتی بدون کنکور ) بهتر از اقتصاد سراسریه  در غیر اینصورت همون اقتصاد سراسری رو بخون





> @شاداب شریعتی
> 
> بله شاداب جان،منم کاملا با این حرف استفانی موافقم. شما اگر درجه ی اول کار برات مهم باشه بعدش علاقه، بنظرم حسابداری بعدش علوم از تو اولویت کاری قرار دارن.که از نظر شخص خودم، حسابداری رو ترجیح میدم چون رشته ایه که همه جوره براش کار هست.از پشت میز نشینِ رده بالاش گرفته تا پایین.
> بعدش خالا اگر انقدر مهم بود برات و علاقمند به اقتصاد هم هستی، بعد از کار گرفتنت،چندسال دیگه که از این همهمه ی کنکور آزاد شدی، اقتصاد رو هم بخون.چه اشکالی داره که آدم دوتا مدرک داشته باشه!اصن شاید تا اون موقع از اقتصاد بدت اومد،دیگه بهش فکر نکردی.


اصلی ترین هدفم از درس خوندن اشتغاله استفانی...نه صرفا گرفتن یه مدرک وبعدم بشینم خونه.....کارکردن خیلی برام مهمه من حتما باید برم سرکار....
حسابداری سراسری اصفهان وکرمانشاه روزدم.....اصفهان نیارم کرمانشاه حتما میارم ولی ازاد بروجرد متنفرم ازدانشگاش واقعا....البته اگه قرارباشه شهردیگه برم رشته های بهترقبول میشم مثل بهداشت عمومی بعضی جاها صنایع غذایی بوعلی همدان گیاه پزشکی تبریز و........ولی پدرم نمیذاره..... :Yahoo (101): 
حالا نتایج بیاد باز بامشاور میحرفم  :Yahoo (101): 
مرسی از راهنمایی هاتون بچه ها

----------


## Juddy Abbott

> سلام
> دوستان من معدلم 19/15 ه ....سال دومم بود که کنکوردادم ولی واقعا یکسالواستراحت بودم وهیچی نخوندم چون اصلا برنامم کنکور95بود ولی پشیمون شدم....حالا انتخاب رشته کردم هم برای سراسری هم ازاد....ترازمم 6500شده بود.....خانوادم نمیذارن شهردیگه برم به همین خاطرهم توانتخاب رشته ازادهم درسراسری اولویت های اولمو بروجرد زدم شهرخودم....حالا راهنمایی که من ازتون میخوام...سراسری بروجرد فقط رشته شیمی محض واقتصاد داره...من هردورومیارم ب اقتصادم علاقه دارم ....منتهی پدرم چون خودش کارش دانشگاهه ازاده میگه بیا پیش خودم ....علوم ازمایشگاهی ممکنه قبول نشم دراونصورت مجبورم رشته هایی مثل حقوق بودن کنکور وحسابداری واینا....برم....ولی با اینکه برای کنکور زحمت نکشیدم ونخوندم زورم میبره ازادبرم....شمابودین چکارمیکردین؟؟؟
> ببخشیدخیلی طولانی شد....


هرجا که دلت میره برو
اگر طبق خواسته ی دلت انتخاب رشته نکنی و قبول شی چیزیو ک نمیخوای..... آدم موفقی نخواهی شد 
صلاح مملکت خویش خسروان دانند

----------

